# Urgent, please help, we've been adopted by a dog abroad!



## Easyriders

We lost our last dog, Bessie, 3 years ago. We decided not to get another, as retirement was looming, and we knew we wanted to travel.

We've now met a young dog who has other ideas. Problem is, we're in Portugal!

This dog, who's some sort of medium sized Heinz, is quite young, very timid but very friendly, and has adopted us. He sits outside our MH all the time, and if we go out, he's waiting when we get back! It looks as though someone has dumped him at the campsite entrance, maybe they got tired of their puppy as it grew, or maybe they can't afford to keep him, things being so bad here in Portugal. He seems to have been well cared for, even down to being properly groomed, but there's no collar.

The campsite owner knows most of the people round here, it's mostly farms, but he doesn't know the dog or know of anyone locally who's lost a dog.

I don't know if there are any rehoming places for dogs here, but will try to find out. But we must admit, our hearts are melting, and we may end up having to bring him home. The problem is, we are booked to return to the UK by tunnel on 28 November, so we need to get started I guess.

I understand we need to get him microchipped and then vaccinated, and the vaccination must be done at least 21 days ahead. Then we would have to change our tunnel ticket to include a dog, and get him treated for tapeworm in France before return.

Is this right? Are we missing anything? Has anyone else had the same situation, and adopted a dog abroad?

Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## Penquin

Never been in that position, but if your heart is ruling your head I wish you the best of luck - it sounds like the lucky animal will have a superb new family.........

This is probably exactly what happens when trying to choose a puppy - or rehouse a dog - you try to select one that is keen to interact with you at the time - and this pup certainly seems to have worked out the best way to do that.......

It might be worth ensuring that the local police are aware of what you will probably end up doing - if the dog has been reported lost then the last thing you want to do is end up embroiled in extra costs AND legal problems - the pup may simply have run away from it's original owner - who may be distraught at not being able to find it because is is outside their immediate area or locale......

Best wishes - I hope that it will all work out for the best, do post a pic so we can all admire the pup though! (Of course that action will probably cement your intentions..... :lol: )

Dave


----------



## Addie

We were adopted by a female puppy in Greece but after looking into it and thinking of the practicalities we decided against it. She followed us around the town (diligently waiting outside shops) and cried when she lost sight of us before sleeping under the van. I made the mistake of playing fetch with her - a game she picked up in minutes. I think we both were ill for a week after thinking about her after we left her still holding the ball 










The reality is if we wanted a dog we would have had one already and the reasons why we didn't were still valid. Nearly all puppies are cute and the sad reality is that there are many hundreds of stray dogs in foreign countries who perhaps do not have the same cultural relationship to them as we do. That coupled with many complications by taking in a dog of unknown breed and origin which could perhaps only head to greater heart ache (and expense) in the future.

Our head ruled our heart and sure enough, a few weeks later a similar scenario happened this time with a beautiful female Labrador puppy. Its a sad reality for dog lovers.


----------



## cabby

If you really want a dog, wait till you get home and adopt one here.they are just as needy.

cabby


----------



## baldybazza

I think this happened to Erneboy a couple of years back so perhaps have a word with him.

Jan


----------



## erneboy

It did Jan. She is lying across my feet as I type this. This story sounds exactly the same.

We have never regretted adopting her, except for the farting and the doctor says he new pills which should cure me of that.

I guess different people will take different views. Personally I simply could not have left her because while the Spanish are great people they don't all care for animals as much as they might and abandoned out in the country beside a busy road I don't think she would have lasted very long, Alan.

Attached is a photograph of her just after she adopted us. How could we have done anything else.


----------



## Nethernut

You are correct in that you need to get him micro chipped and vaccinated - in that order. You need to get the vet to issue you with a EU pet passport or equivalent and then get him treated for tapeworm 1 to 5 days before you come back into UK.

Sounds as if you have made up your mind - good luck, sometimes we choose our pets and sometimes they choose us!!! You must be pretty good people for him to choose you!


----------



## papaken

*pet passport*

what about the paperwork? can you get a passport in english where you are? good luck with your efforts 

did not see the last post.


----------



## Stanner

erneboy said:


> It did Jan. She is lying across my feet as I type this. This story sounds exactly the same.
> 
> We have never regretted adopting her, except for the farting and the doctor says he new pills which should cure me of that.
> 
> I guess different people will take different views. Personally I simply could not have left her because while the Spanish are great people they don't all care for animals as much as they might and abandoned out in the country beside a busy road I don't think she would have lasted very long, Alan.
> 
> Attached is a photograph of her just after she adopted us. How could we have done anything else.


And a lovely (if rather manic) dog she is.


----------



## Sprinta

just do it!

life's too short to regret not doing it when you get home


erneboy - :lol:


----------



## aldhp21

Sprinta said:


> just do it!
> 
> life's too short to regret not doing it when you get home
> 
> erneboy - :lol:


Totally agree on all points 

Easyriders, how about a picture of your new friend.

Alan


----------



## BrianJP

We have 2 dogs that adopted us in Spain 3 years ago who travel back and forth with us now. Ours were legalised under the old rules so had to wait 6months before they could come to the UK.
However it seems you have time if you act fast .Get them chipped and vaccinated now and they will be ok to enter the UK 21 days later . Get them wormed before you leave Portugal you have 5days which is plenty of time unless you are thinking of taking much longer .In any case you will probably find that the vet will be prepared to put whatever date and time down, within reason, for the worming treatment as this only applies to UK entry and Scandanavia and most of the vets I have come across in Spain and France dont agree with the logic behind it anyway.IMPORTANT make sure you check that the vet has entered all the details in the Passport correctly before you leave for UK, particulary the time ie in 24hr/UTC mode.Many people have fallen foul of this.


----------



## aldra

I think you have already decided

You have been chosen

Just go with it and all the joy that goes with it

Lucky dog

Aldra


----------



## dillon

Go for it give the little chap a good home

[/img][/url]

This is our Sophie she was a rescue and we have had her for three years now (she melted my heart when i first saw her) but when we had her for the first few days i shouted to the missus who was in another room and Sophie shot off like a scalded cat when i found her she was in the kitchen in the corner ears flat on her head her front paws were going up and down her head was going from side to side she had wet herself and those sad eyes well she brought tears to my eyes to see her in that state.
She was only six months old when we got her so what life she had before we can only guess.
Well she is fine now we don't use raised voices i spoil her to bits (Daddy girl) her favorite place is on the back of my chair with her front paws over my shoulder and i love it


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

This year on the way back home from markadia we went up via the North of Portugal to V.N Cerveira to see my mate.. He took us up for a ride out in the mountains where he lives and I was surprised by the amount of dogs running wild in the middle of nowhere, Chris said they are hunters dogs that go chasing the prey for the hunter to shoot, and if they do not come straight back they just abandon them to their fate.

They all looked to be starving 8O ..

ray


----------



## Annsman

I would find an English speaking vet in the area, download the pet passport rules from the DEFRA website, get the jabs and tests done then head for Calais with my our new travel companion.

The poor dog will have spent ages checking out the people on the site before choosing you van to go to, reward such devotion with a ticket back home!


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Oh my God I have just thought of something 8O ...

It wont understand English. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Easyriders

Thank you everyone, for your imput and advice.

Don't agree that animals back in the UK are as much in need - there are charities that pledge to only rehome a dog, not destroy it. There doesn't seem to be anything like that hare in Portugal, the attitude here is very different. There again, they can hardly feed themselves, let alone a dog. Whoever dumped this one probably couldn't afford to feed him, or to have him destroyed.

We will try to post a photo, but we have already given him a shampoo, clipped off the nasty clotted hair round his ears, bought him a flea and tick collar, an ordinary collar and lead, and he gets his worm tablets tomorrow. oh, and we've fed him several times! He looks to be about 6 months old. and is so docile and friendly!

We will make an appointment to see a local English speaking vet next week, about rabies jab, microchipping etc. Should we wait for parovirus injections till we get home, or do it here?

Only problem is, we bought a van just big enough for 2. Now there's 3!

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## richardjames

You won't regret it


----------



## dillon

Easyriders said:


> Thank you everyone, for your imput and advice.
> 
> Don't agree that animals back in the UK are as much in need - there are charities that pledge to only rehome a dog, not destroy it. There doesn't seem to be anything like that hare in Portugal, the attitude here is very different. There again, they can hardly feed themselves, let alone a dog. Whoever dumped this one probably couldn't afford to feed him, or to have him destroyed.
> 
> We will try to post a photo, but we have already given him a shampoo, clipped off the nasty clotted hair round his ears, bought him a flea and tick collar, an ordinary collar and lead, and he gets his worm tablets tomorrow. oh, and we've fed him several times! He looks to be about 6 months old. and is so docile and friendly!
> 
> We will make an appointment to see a local English speaking vet next week, about rabies jab, microchipping etc. Should we wait for parovirus injections till we get home, or do it here?
> 
> Only problem is, we bought a van just big enough for 2. Now there's 3!
> 
> Thanks again, everyone.


I am sure you will make room for him, it looks like he has chosen the one's he feels comfortable and happy to be with good on yer


----------



## MrsW

brilliant news! Hope you'll all be very happy together!


----------



## Penquin

Easyriders said:


> Only problem is, we bought a van just big enough for 2. Now there's 3!
> 
> Thanks again, everyone.


cue song;

_*and the little one said "roll over", so they all rolled over and one fell out..........*_

you KNOW who will have the most of the bed don't you ?

Have fun and enjoy yourselves,

Dave :lol:


----------



## Tucano

I am absolutely definitely not a dog lover, spend too much time wiping poop from my running shoes, this story warmed my heart though. 
Good for you, have fun together.
Norman.


----------



## NumptyDoo

*Adopting a dog abroard*

We take our dog in and out of the country frequently - you should know that to get a Pet Passport isn't so straight forward. You have to get a rabies vaccination for it and have a couple of blood tests to prove it worked. The first blood test is 30 days after the vaccination and the next, if the 1st was successful, is 3 months later. The dog will not be allowed in unless that second test is passed. So, it takes far more time than you would imagine.

There are the parasite hurdles to jump 24 hrs before entry, but they are very minor.

You should be aware of the cost - we paid approx £230 all told in the UK, and then approx £50 for the '24hr hrs before return' vet viisit for the parasite protection. I believe they have extended this period which is good because it was a bloody pain!

Have a look at all the links at defra Pet Travel Scheme - I'm not allowed to post the link until I subscribe :-(


----------



## NumptyDoo

*Whoops*

OK, after posting that (above) I discovered the 'Next Page' button and that everything I said is redundant!

Sorry,
Ignore it all and have fun with your new owner!


----------



## Stanner

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Oh my God I have just thought of something 8O ...
> 
> It wont understand English. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.


It only needs a few words to manage...........

..............."Vich vay Pedigree Chum Office pliz?"


----------



## Easyriders

Never posted a photo here before, but here goes:

Sorry, tried for half an hour, but can't get the picture to load!


----------



## Penquin

To post a picture, use the "Post reply" box at the top of the thread - NOT the one below the posts - that one does not give you the option of adding pictures.....

Once you have typed the message you want to put in, scroll below and you should find the "add attachment" section, click on "browse" and locate the picture you want to upload 

there is a size limit, so if it won't go in it could be because it is too large (that's lesson number 2 !)

once the address of the picture is in the box, click "upload attachment"

and hopefully it will do precisely that.......

the screen will return with (hopefully) the picture listed in the part below the text entry box, you can then preview it and check all is as you wish and then proess submit - hopefully all will appear as you wish

(I have typed this from memory so the words may be slightly inaccurate but the gist is reasonable (I hope), good luck,

Dave


----------



## Easyriders

Thanks Penquin, will try again:


----------



## MrsW

What a lovely dog! You are very lucky that the dog has chosen you!


----------



## Penquin

I am not surprised you fell in love - adorable at first sight and those eyes.........

thanks for sharing

Dave


----------



## catzontour

No wonder your hearts have melted.....

Catz


----------



## Nethernut

He is adorable, no wonder you couldn't walk away from him, definitely a tug at the heartstrings look!!!!

Enjoy your life together.


----------



## JackieP

How I've loved reading this thread and how I chuckled when I saw the picture of your new travelling companion. What a character, and those eyes.  That dog must have thought all his birthdays came at once when you let him into your heart. Well done.


----------



## zulurita

What a lovely dog. So glad you are bringing him home.

Do the microchip and then Rabies vaccination as soon as you can.

No blood test needed now.

Only 21 days to wait to come back to uk so much better now.

Worm treatment 1-5 days for re-entry to UK.

Worming treatment does last 3 months so if you do it now it will still be needed 1-5 days as per pets requirement so ask vet re this as you don't want to overdose the dog.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Tucano

As I said previously I am not a dog lover but that guy is cute, would love to know what you are going to call him, great photo, thanks for sharing.
Norman.


----------



## Stanner

Tucano said:


> would love to know what you are going to call him


"Sortudo" would be a good name.


----------



## Tucano

Looks like Merlin to me :roll:


----------



## patp

We had the same experience as you but it was when the six months rule applied so we just couldn't bring the dog back (had two dogs with us too). Did contemplate hiding the dog in the bathroom but common sense prevailed.
Your little friend is ADORABLE!


----------



## HeatherChloe

Before becoming a dog owner and motorhome owner, I spent four days walking in Spain one holiday.

A little dog followed me on the third day. It was miles. I walked for eight hours. 

I stayed in a little hotel and he couldn't come in. He waited outside while I had dinner. 

My room was in a converted chapel and when I went to bed he followed me and sat outside this little chapel. I felt bad at not letting him in.

In the night, some big dogs came, and there was barking and crying and I don't know what happened as I was terrified to go out, but in the morning my little dog was gone. 

I often wondered what had happened to him and feel I let him down. 

On the fourth day of walking a bigger dog adopted me and again walked with me for eight hours to a completely new village. When I finally boarded a vehicle to leave, he looked at me pleadingly, but the locals said there were loads of strays.

I never forgot that little dog on day three and how I let him down.

You'll have to take this little dog, or you'll regret it your whole life, and never forgive yourselves for letting him down, like I did.


----------



## Easyriders

We thought about calling him "Siebo", the name of the campsite owner. He has been so kind and helpful.

But then we thought, as we are here for another 3 weeks or so, calling "Here Siebo" or "Get down Siebo" might be a bit confusing!

So we've called him "Barney", it does suit him; his fringe looks like Barney Rubble's off the Flintstones!

Off to see a vet reputed to speak English today, to get him chipped and see about rabies jab.

Is it a good idea to get the other jab for parovirus etc at the same time, do you think, or should we wait until we get home?

Perhaps best to ask the vet?

Thank you all again for your advice and encouragement. Barney is a lovely dog, and so affectionate and well behaved. So far, he hasn't put a foot wrong!


----------



## Lesleykh

Brilliant story. Lucky, lucky dog. Mascara now running!

Lesley


----------



## patp

How do they know what softies we Brits are? Do we smell different? Do we have "Dog Lover" stamped on our brow?

I wonder if it is the other way round that they get a swift kick if they go near a dog hater?


----------



## chrisdougie

*pets*

Well done for giving lovely wee Barney a home looks like he is going to have a great life hope you all have lots of great holidays in your motor home together

Christine & Dougie


----------



## Easyriders

Spent an hour with a great English speaking vet in Estremoz today. He microchipped Barney, and then registered him in Portugal. He dated the microchip for yesterday, to avoid any confusion that it was done before the rabies vaccine.

Then he did the rabies vaccine, and Barney didn't flinch (it's a big needle!)

The vet recorded everything correctly, and even gave Barney a treat and a teeth cleaning chew! He also gave him a full exam, and clipped his dew claws (he has 2, not 1, apparently common with this type of dog in Portugal). He told us Barney is a crossbreed, but a type of sherpherd's dog or "monkey dog", as they are known in Portugal.

For all this, this lovely vet charged us €44. I don't think he charged for his time; he fell in love with the dog, and was so glad he was going to a good home.


----------



## Annsman

Congratulations on your new arrival! I knew you'd do it! Barney looks very much like our dog.


----------



## patp

Great news that Barney is all official now. Look forward to updates on his travels. If only he could talk he would tell all his stray Portugese doggy friends to latch on the to the English!


----------



## zulurita

Easyriders said:


> Spent an hour with a great English speaking vet in Estremoz today. He microchipped Barney, and then registered him in Portugal. He dated the microchip for yesterday, to avoid any confusion that it was done before the rabies vaccine.
> 
> Then he did the rabies vaccine, and Barney didn't flinch (it's a big needle!)
> 
> The vet recorded everything correctly, and even gave Barney a treat and a teeth cleaning chew! He also gave him a full exam, and clipped his dew claws (he has 2, not 1, apparently common with this type of dog in Portugal). He told us Barney is a crossbreed, but a type of sherpherd's dog or "monkey dog", as they are known in Portugal.
> 
> For all this, this lovely vet charged us €44. I don't think he charged for his time; he fell in love with the dog, and was so glad he was going to a good home.


Fantastic. Oh Barney you are going to have a wonderful life now


----------



## Suenliam

Just catching up with the posts after a couple of weeks away. What a lovely story  and what a smart dog to have adopted you.

Barney looks just like my parents last dog - a rescue who lasted about 16 years with them. I hope you have as much fun and love together as my Mum and Dad did with theirs.

Sue


----------



## Westkirby01

Easyriders

Lovely story. Been watching it with interest. Well done. Will we see you when we travel to spain and Portugal early in 2014? 

Regards


----------



## Easyriders

Westkirby01 said:


> Easyriders
> 
> Lovely story. Been watching it with interest. Well done. Will we see you when we travel to spain and Portugal early in 2014?
> 
> Regards


Probably, we love Portugal, plan to spend half our time here! Anyway, Barney is a Portugese dog (he has six toes on each of his back legs to prove it), so we'll have to bring him to his native country on a regular basis!

John and Linda


----------

